# Lightroom preset is auto adjusting photos in develop



## CranberryCrush (Dec 12, 2018)

I am new to using Lightroom. In a previous catalog i created my first preset to try and make things faster for a set of photos i was working on. 

i have now created a new catalog and imported a completely different set of photos for another client.  After choosing and rting my photos i went to the develop tab to tweak them but as soon as i activate a photo the previous preset is applied. i can not see any option that is working to shut it off. 

Why is this happening and how do i stop it??? I need to finish these photos for Christmas. :(

Also there is an arrow on the photos that i havent seen before 1 arrow going one direction the 2nd pointing the opposite way. 

There's gotta be a quick way to erase the preset and start fresh???

Please help!!!!!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 12, 2018)

There are 2 ways that a preset can be automatically applied.

One is by choosing to apply the preset during the Import process (on the Apply During Import panel, right-hand side of the Import window). You can check this easily by selecting one of the images in the Develop module and looking at the History panel (left hand panel)....the first entry shows the Import step and if you have applied a preset during import that first history step would include both the word Import and also the name of the preset. If that is what you have done and you want to remove the application of that preset, go back to the Library module in the Grid view, select all the imported images, then open the Quick Develop panel (right-hand side) and click on the "Reset All" button. That will reset the images to the import state without the preset, so be aware that any edits you've already applied would be reset also. Also ensure you don't continue to apply that preset on Import.

The other way of applying a preset automatically is by changing the default Adobe develop settings to include the effects of the preset (unlikely that you did this, but it is possible). In this scenario, back in the Develop module, the History Panel would simply show Imported and the date, no preset name would be included. Select that History panel's Import step for any one of the images and then press and hold the Shift Key and note that the Reset button will change to "Reset (Adobe)". Click that button and you should see the effects of that preset will be removed, i.e. you have reset the image back to the original Adobe default settings. If that works, reset the default settings back to the Adobe defaults by selecting (on the Menu Bar): Develop>Set Default Settings and in the resulting box click on "Restore Adobe Default Settings".  When that is done, reset all the imported images as I described above to clear the effects of that preset.


----------



## CranberryCrush (Dec 14, 2018)

I had hope when I read your response.... unfortunately neither option worked.... 
In the history there is only Import and the date. I tried to reset (adobe) it flashed for an insta -second back then to the preset again.


----------



## CranberryCrush (Dec 14, 2018)

Could it have something to do with a sync setting?


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 14, 2018)

CranberryCrush said:


> Could it have something to do with a sync setting?


Sounds like it does. In the Develop Module, look at the lower-right corner does it say Auto Sync when you have more than one image selected? If so toggle it off by clicking on the small square button. When off it should just read Sync.


----------

